# show points



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

Can anyone explain how the points are figured for the horse and for equitation in horse shows?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

What class?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

equitation

how do they do it in show classes?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, but what class? Western? English? Hunter under saddle? Huntseat? Saddleseat?


----------



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

English and Hunter under saddle


----------

